# Whisker biscuit problems



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Make sure your fletchings aren't going through the black color bristles at the bottom if you have the newer style biscuit.


----------



## buckst8 (Jan 8, 2008)

3 - 4 in plastic with cock feather pointing up when nocked. Its a quick shot WB. Nothing should be going through the black whiskers. My arrows are XX78s. The WB doesn't look damaged.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Very slightly tip the WB back.
You're getting a little kick at the end of your arrow caused by the bristles not exactly at 90 degrees.
I found the same thing w/ a Hostage rest.
Try it and see what happens.:wink:


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep, sounds like the fletching is somehow hitting the Biscuit. I agree in tipping the biscuit to gain clearance; although 90 degrees is best.
Ummm, try running the arrow through the biscuit by hand. I mean, line the nock up to the nockset and pass the arrow through the biscuit as if the arrow was being shot. You should get a good idea if the fletching is hitting somewhere.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Buckst8 the easiest way to see if your getting contact is to spray the "frame" of the part where the fibers come out of with spray foot powder. You'll notice small marks if cantact is being made. It does sound to me like it's making conact. No other reason I can think of for bare shafts going through clean and fletched giving you a high tear.


----------



## Ickybones (Apr 10, 2017)

Would a WB pro help with micro adjustments


----------



## speed01 (Sep 8, 2016)

Ickybones said:


> Would a WB pro help with micro adjustments


I doubt it, I struggled with a nock high reaction through the biscuit also. Turns out I was having a nock low reaction. The nock low was causing the vanes to kick the arrow up upon exiting the biscuit. Just a heads up. Try lowering your rest a little and see if the tear improves.


----------



## Ickybones (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok, thanks. I like the WB, but I might buy both if I can get a deal


----------

